# Loobleking for Clarion RAX 550Dz ribbon cable



## Machinercylr (Oct 11, 2006)

Good evening Boy this site has changed in appearance....been awhile.
Anyway, I finally had a chance to troubleshoot a "Dead Clarion Audio system in my 1981 Jeep Wagoneer. 

Well time has broken-down the plastic ribbon cable that is connected from the front fold-down panel to the board.

The elements of time 1995 to present, with the flexing at the point to pop in a cassette tape or to remove the Face cover.

I would really like to repair this unit. ....any suggestionsopcorn:? Thank you all....Steve


----------

